# About ram speed



## ganeshg (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi 
I have G Skill DDR3 1600 RAM. Earlier it used to show 1333 mghz so I changed it to 1600.
When I checked CPUZ It showed me that the   
FSBRAM IS 1:4 . I think that it is faster than FSB. So is it possible to get 4:4 ratio.
What will happen if I get that. Thnx


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2014)

Post cpu-z screenshot of CPU. Memory and SPD tabs.


----------



## ganeshg (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## ganeshg (Mar 18, 2014)

My 2nd question is that earlier I had a 1333mghz dual channel ram 
Which I upgraded to a gskill 1600mghz dual channel. Earlier the windows Experience index ranked the 1333mghz at 5.9 which is 
Understandable but after upgrading to 1600 it still ranks 5.9 why?
Is there a solution to this.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 18, 2014)

Single channel or dual channel configuration?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 18, 2014)

ganeshg said:


> My 2nd question is that earlier I had a 1333mghz dual channel ram
> Which I upgraded to a gskill 1600mghz dual channel. Earlier the windows Experience index ranked the 1333mghz at 5.9 which is
> Understandable but after upgrading to 1600 it still ranks 5.9 why?
> Is there a solution to this.



Windows exp index is not a suitable performance indicator, so don't use it or rely on it.

If you really want to see your memory scores, use memory benchmark in Sisoft sandra.


----------



## ganeshg (Mar 18, 2014)

Its dual channel


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 18, 2014)

ganeshg said:


> My 2nd question is that earlier I had a 1333mghz dual channel ram
> Which I upgraded to a gskill 1600mghz dual channel. Earlier the windows Experience index ranked the 1333mghz at 5.9 which is
> Understandable but after upgrading to 1600 it still ranks 5.9 why?
> Is there a solution to this.



that is because WEI overall shows the lowest subscore by individual components.. It means that  most likely your hard drive is the limiting factor as it has the lowest score 5.9


----------



## ganeshg (Mar 19, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> that is because WEI overall shows the lowest subscore by individual components.. It means that  most likely your hard drive is the limiting factor as it has the lowest score 5.9



I understand that but Still there is a difference between 1333 & 1600. It should give at least 6.0 or above.
I don't have sisandra soft with me I'll get it from someone.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 19, 2014)

Are you sure your motherboard supports 1600 mhz RAM? Even if it does, some MB might need to enable it in the BIOS in the "Memory" Section..
Also post a screenshot of your WEI if you can


----------



## Cilus (Mar 19, 2014)

ganeshg said:


> My 2nd question is that earlier I had a 1333mghz dual channel ram
> Which I upgraded to a gskill 1600mghz dual channel. Earlier the windows Experience index ranked the 1333mghz at 5.9 which is
> Understandable but after upgrading to 1600 it still ranks 5.9 why?
> Is there a solution to this.



Buddy, the check the individual scores of the components in WIndows experience. 5.9 is the lowest which happens to be the score of the standard 7200 RPM hard disk score. Your Ram is running at at 800 MHz with CL6 settings.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 19, 2014)

Aint Double Data Rate makes it 1600?

And to get the ratio to 4:4 or 1:1 you have to play with the FSB multiplier or over or underclock the CPU .

- - - Updated - - -

Please mention your gear? I hope I havnt missed it!


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Mar 20, 2014)

It would help if you could post your WEI screenshot. Others have asked for the same. The more unfiltered information you provide the easier it becomes for people to help you out.


----------



## ganeshg (Mar 20, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Are you sure your motherboard supports 1600 mhz RAM? Even if it does, some MB might need to enable it in the BIOS in the "Memory" Section..
> Also post a screenshot of your WEI if you can




Mobo support upto 1800mghz

- - - Updated - - -



The Incinerator said:


> Aint Double Data Rate makes it 1600?
> 
> And to get the ratio to 4:4 or 1:1 you have to play with the FSB multiplier or over or underclock the CPU .
> 
> ...



M4a88td evo usb3.0
Gskill 1600mghz 6cld @ 1.6v 2*2GB dual channel
500gb hdd Samsung
Phenom x4 560BE currently using as x2 as gets heated
Is it safe to play with FSB otherwise let it be

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry I don't know how to post a picture I uploaded the earlier one by clicking on icon that looks like picture frame on left side of video icon. I doing so by using S3 phone.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 20, 2014)

Right, the reason why it is showing 5.9 is because you are using onboard IGP.. The onboard IGP takes some amount of RAM to use as Graphics Memory, thats why the system cannot fully utilize the amount of RAM you currently have.. 
Upgrade to a dedicated GPU and you will find your score jump to a 7.1+ rating
Here's mine, I have a dedicated GPU
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/dedicated.png


----------



## ganeshg (Mar 20, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Right, the reason why it is showing 5.9 is because you are using onboard IGP.. The onboard IGP takes some amount of RAM to use as Graphics Memory, thats why the system cannot fully utilize the amount of RAM you currently have..
> Upgrade to a dedicated GPU and you will find your score jump to a 7.1+ rating
> Here's mine, I have a dedicated GPU
> *dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/dedicated.png



Ok then I'll try disabling the gpu & try it again and one more thing
While I was in BIOS setting s I saw a option stating sideport memory @ 1333mghz which can be increased so should I try it @ 1600 then it will be the same as RAM .


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 20, 2014)

No, try a dedicated GPU first.. im sure it will solve the problem
If you have an AUTO option in BIOS, use it instead
TBH, I dont have any idea about the MOBO you currently have, best  not mess with it unless you know what you are doing


----------



## ganeshg (Mar 20, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> No, try a dedicated GPU first.. im sure it will solve the problem
> If you have an AUTO option in BIOS, use it instead
> TBH, I dont have any idea about the MOBO you currently have, best  not mess with it unless you know what you are doing



Damn.....when I disabled the gpu from BIOS it didn't boot. But then I tried to turn it on 2/3 times and it booted and the gpu was back to auto option.  Well after that I un installed the graphics driver & then got a score of 5.5 on my 1333mghz & 5.9 on 1600mghz. When combined both of them got a score of 7.4. Thnx .

- - - Updated - - -

My 3rd question I Have 4 slots for RAM. Suppose if I added a new gskill dual channel 2*2RAM with 8-8-8 cas latency to my existing gskill 2*2 dual channel RAM with cas 9-9-9 will they both work fine? I mean will they work in dual channel
Also can I add cooler master hyper TX3 to it.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 20, 2014)

You need to increase the FSB to get 1:1 and yes it will increase temps.


----------



## ganeshg (Mar 21, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> You need to increase the FSB to get 1:1 and yes it will increase temps.



How to increase the FSB.......


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 21, 2014)

Use the multiplier,its very long since I had over clocked an amd,may be in 2009 ,Im completely lost about it niw,google it out. I remember I safely did 3.7 or above on Biostar board.


----------



## ganeshg (Mar 22, 2014)

ganeshg said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> My 3rd question I Have 4 slots for RAM. Suppose if I added a new gskill dual channel 2*2RAM with 8-8-8 cas latency to my existing gskill 2*2 dual channel RAM with cas 9-9-9 will they both work fine? I mean will they work in dual channel.



Well it would be of great help if I got the above anwser too thnx


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah they will,but it would be great if you can go in to the BIOS settings and time all the RAM module to CAS 9,that way it will work fine.


----------



## ganeshg (Mar 23, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Yeah they will,but it would be great if you can go in to the BIOS settings and time all the RAM module to CAS 9,that way it will work fine.



And what about TRAS , TRC , & Command Rate.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 23, 2014)

Get them all to 9 and 24 that will help them to run relaxed without conflicts. If you have an Auto option just select that.

Cas or CL - 9
tRCD - 9
tRP - 9
tRAS - 24
CR - 2T or 2R or Auto


----------



## ganeshg (Mar 23, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Get them all to 9 and 24 that will help them to run relaxed without conflicts. If you have an Auto option just select that.
> 
> Cas or CL - 9
> tRCD - 9
> ...



Thnx...........


----------

